# Stocking suggestions?



## NQuaday (Jul 21, 2011)

I am setting up a 15 gallon (or possible a 20 gallon) and would like to stock it with cichlids. I know Malawi cichlids are out so I am thinking a shell dweller tank. Which species would you recommend and how many would you suggest? Thanks


----------



## Jonbon11 (Jul 2, 2012)

well you could keep some brichardi in there! as long as u take the babies out.... but mbunas would work! and they are from lake malawi. you could put 3 or maybe 4 mbunas in there. or maybe even some peakocks as long as u do water changes frequently you should be fine! i have 4 brichardis in one 10g tank but it is only used for breeding purposes but they are great fish! you could also go out on a limb and put south or american cichklids into it. such as convicts or firemouths... but htats about it! i hope this helps!


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I want a few convicts for my ten (temporary) it may work for those types temporarily


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Wrong on both accounts, Dwarf cichlids would work, as long as you go with the smaller species. Mbumba will outgrow the tank same as most malawi's. 4 brichardi in a 10 gal? Wow, if in a tank the right size they get 3 to 4 inches. it must be awfully crowded or the fish are stunted. My brichardi are 3 1/2 inches and I keep them in a 20 long tank.

OP I think you would be happy wiht the smaller shell dwellers, make sure you have plenty of shells for them.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You have been given what I consider to be scarily poor advice.
You could have some Tanganyika shell dwellers in a 15, if you watch your water. It is a small tank, but it can be done with brevis. 
Brichardi, if you have a proven pair, will work with no other fish, but that would be short term.
The tank is too small for convicts, and way too small for firemouths - it isn't even close for the latter!
As for mbuna in a 15 - that is not well thought out advice. I kept mbuna in a 35 for a while, but I would never do that again, and certainly wouldn't use a 20 or a 15. It is way too small.
There are some South American dwarfs that could work if you have soft water - the smaller Apistogramma, for example. But to your original question - I'd look for brevis.


----------

